# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Përshëndetje nga Gjilani

## Milkway

Ju pershendes gjithve nga qyteti me i bukur ne gjithe trojet shqiptare GJILANI  

Nje pershendetje speciale shkon per gilangjit kudo qe gjenden , duke mos harru edhe shqiptaret nga Shqiperia , Maqedonia , Mali i Zi .

----------


## goldian

pershendetje xhamia
si ke ken

----------


## Milkway

> pershendetje xhamia
> si ke ken


O pershendetje goldi 

Mir shoku mir , po ti si je ??? 

Qa ka 3 ???

----------


## zogu kosovar

spaska gjilanas ne forum siq po duket se spo shkrujn xhami

----------


## Milkway

Ka ka po se kan pa  hala se  :perqeshje:  

te pershendes qe na vizitove

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

*Pershendetje edhe nga ana ime, per Ju dhe gjithe shqiptaret e në veëanti per gjilanasit!
Pezemersisht!*

----------


## Linda5

*Pershendetje Gjilani

Pershendetje katunaro ,si te kam  sot????

Edhe njeher pershendetje per te gjithe Gjilanasit ktu ne forum ....por ne veçanti pershendes xhamin ..mos ju ngeli hatri ju te tjerve ,se e kam shok shum te mire xhamin* :Lulja3:

----------


## Milkway

> *Pershendetje Gjilani
> 
> Pershendetje katunaro ,si te kam  sot????
> 
> Edhe njeher pershendetje per te gjithe Gjilanasit ktu ne forum ....por ne veçanti pershendes xhamin ..mos ju ngeli hatri ju te tjerve ,se e kam shok shum te mire xhamin*


Mire se na ke ardh moj katunare ne oden tone  :perqeshje:  

I rraskapitur , po ty si te kam ??? 

Ene un te pershendes shum tye

----------


## martini1984

Hey Minare,te pershendes ke filluar te me hysh ne zemer :ngerdheshje: 
Apo ke ngrene msheftasi sot :perqeshje: 
Edhe Gjilanasit e tjere pershendetje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Milkway

> Hey Minare,te pershendes ke filluar te me hysh ne zemer
> Apo ke ngrene msheftasi sot
> Edhe Gjilanasit e tjere pershendetje


Ik mer se une veq me femra kam pun hahahhaah 

Jo per fat te keq une sjam duke agjeru  :i ngrysur:  

Te pershendes une dhe gjithe gilangjit tjer  :perqeshje:

----------


## RINAA

Ku je kojshi, koke lodhe tu fjet, po get qe hala pune nuk paske gjete heheh me fal nuk kishte dicka lidhje me ty por isha duke e ndegju kete kenge dhe shenova keta rreshta ndoshta nuk kam kriju ndjen te keqe dicka...

Pershendetje nga une!

----------


## Milkway

> Ku je kojshi, koke lodhe tu fjet, po get qe hala pune nuk paske gjete heheh me fal nuk kishte dicka lidhje me ty por isha duke e ndegju kete kenge dhe shenova keta rreshta ndoshta nuk kam kriju ndjen te keqe dicka...
> 
> Pershendetje nga une!


O prej kojshikeve edhe helm mem dhan se refuzoj hahaha 

Te pershendes dhe une shum tyy

----------


## RINAA

> O prej kojshikeve edhe helm mem dhan se refuzoj hahaha 
> 
> Te pershendes dhe une shum tyy


hahaha po a, ani a po e don do pra, se na me i ndohmu dikujt qe eshte ne stom nuk pritojm hic, a me i dhene kurajo nuk mundemi ose nuk lodhemi, se per me ja ndihmu si puna e helmit nuk protojm jo heheh

----------


## bombona

pershendtje gjilani 
ishalla po ju qendron kjo sofer shum se tana tejerat skan ma me shum se tre dit ahahahahahaha

----------


## Milkway

> hahaha po a, ani a po e don do pra, se na me i ndohmu dikujt qe eshte ne stom nuk pritojm hic, a me i dhene kurajo nuk mundemi ose nuk lodhemi, se per me ja ndihmu si puna e helmit nuk protojm jo heheh


hahhahaha bima do se qysh mu ka  bo jeta bajat skisha pritu me pi hiq  :perqeshje:  



> pershendtje gjilani 
> ishalla po ju qendron kjo sofer shum se tana tejerat skan ma me shum se tre dit ahahahahahaha


hahahahahah tu qen ti ktu nuk oshte qudi mos me qendru ma shum hahahahha 

pershendetje edhe epr ty

----------


## derjansi

gjilani shum kot lol

----------


## Milkway

> gjilani shum kot lol


Kush ta paska idhtu Gjilanin ty  :perqeshje:

----------


## derjansi

sekret lol

----------


## Milkway

> sekret lol


po duket  :ngerdheshje:  

po perseri ka ende qka vlejn me na vizitu  :perqeshje:

----------


## bl3nd

Pershendetje Xhamia

----------

